# which hamster



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

I will be getting dwarf at the weekend and i want 2 but i dont no which ones to go for , sorry if i have put this all ready but i really need advice here as i dont no which ones to go for.
Many thanks all.:smile5:


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

woops sorry i have all redy done this post.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

if you want 2...go for robos, although you wont be able to touch them as much
if you get 2 dwarfs, get 2 cages...maybe check your local freecycle..then you wont have to pay 
dont worry about them biting...just see which one comes up 2 you at the pet shop  thats what i do...then i know ive got a good one 

and dont worry about duplicating


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I would say Russians are the tamer of the dwarf breeds and not as manic as the Robo and Chinese.

If you are getting two though be careful they are sexed properly because a few years ago my daughter got two females from pets at home and a few months after heard little squeaks and they had had four babies. Also have a spare cage on standby just in case they do fight badly.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Also if you are getting babies make sure that the cage you have has the correct width of bars because they can get through very small gaps.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

cheers while i think of it would a duna fun cage be ok for them as i have been told it would be but i just want to double check.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Is this the one? Buy Ferplast Duna Fun Hamster Cage 55x47x38cm Ferplast Hamster Accessories

or this one? Ferplast Mini Duna Hamster Cage : Read reviews and compare prices at Ciao.co.uk

They both look fine to me.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

yeah thats the one.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

the top one


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

lau02 said:


> the top one


Deffinatly, the bottom one is small


----------

